# Customer complaint update - Orka



## Dikko (Jul 31, 2020)

March 4th I wrote a fairly harsh review of Orka service. 4 months on I've had no contact from Alex other than his reply on this forum which was challenged by the club Pro as facts we're confirmed as inaccurate.
Alex agreed to phone me or email to resolve the issue on the agreement that he would correct his reply on golf monthly forum.

4 months on I've heard nothing so I posted on Utube to be careful if placing an order with Orka. Today he posted on Utube and stated I'm a liar and no need to jump onto Utube. He told me he had spoken to Ryan numerous times and it was solved as he also spoke to myself. Ryan is called James the club Pro and I have not even spoken to Alex.

I guess you can say I'm fruious with this company and tired of there lies. So if you are thinking of buying Orka I would think carefully before placing an order.

I don't take kindly to being told I'm a liar on social media and thinking of taking legal advice for advice. This will be the final post on Orka and I trust you don't have the experience I've had which is ongoing.
Allan


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 31, 2020)

I remember your original post and if I recall correctly Alex responded quite fairly to you. Didn't you get a free hybrid or something as compensation?


----------



## Dikko (Jul 31, 2020)

He certainly did and this was never about compensation. My complaint is both myself and the pro have been chasing him since November 2019 for replacement damage irons. If your being promised time and time again they are on there way you do question the validity of the company when nothing arrives.
He has promised to phone me to resolve the matter with me and yet 4 months on I am still waiting. In anyone's lauguage that's not good practice. The final straw today he called me a liar on Utube which is unacceptable.
There is more to this than meets the eye and I'm afraid Alex does himself no good accusing a customer and making up stories. 
Hope that gives you a different perspective on the content.


----------



## Dikko (Jul 31, 2020)

Dikko said:



			He certainly did and this was never about compensation. My complaint is both myself and the pro have been chasing him since November 2019 for replacement damage irons. If your being promised time and time again they are on there way you do question the validity of the company when nothing arrives. Eventually 4 out of 5 arrived and after waiting so long I cancelled the 5th iron as I was tired of his lying and chasing him.

He has promised to phone me to resolve the matter with me and yet 4 months on I am still waiting. In anyone's lauguage that's not good practice. The final straw today he called me a liar on Utube which is unacceptable.
There is more to this than meets the eye and I'm afraid Alex does himself no good accusing a customer and making up stories.
Hope that gives you a different perspective on the content.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2020)

Dikko said:



			March 4th I wrote a fairly harsh review of Orka service. 4 months on I've had no contact from Alex other than his reply on this forum which was challenged by the club Pro as facts we're confirmed as inaccurate.
Alex agreed to phone me or email to resolve the issue on the agreement that he would correct his reply on golf monthly forum.

4 months on I've heard nothing so I posted on Utube to be careful if placing an order with Orka. Today he posted on Utube and stated I'm a liar and no need to jump onto Utube. He told me he had spoken to Ryan numerous times and it was solved as he also spoke to myself. Ryan is called James the club Pro and I have not even spoken to Alex.

I guess you can say I'm fruious with this company and tired of there lies. So if you are thinking of buying Orka I would think carefully before placing an order.

I don't take kindly to being told I'm a liar on social media and thinking of taking legal advice for advice. This will be the final post on Orka and I trust you don't have the experience I've had which is ongoing.
Allan
		
Click to expand...

If you post on social media then you have to expect comeback. Seems a foolish thing to do and I think if you star posting thing about "be careful ordering" it could lead to action the other way although I don't think Alex and would stoop that low unless forced. Perhaps if you'd been more accepting that sometimes things go awry and bearing in mind you're a new hybrid ahead and tried to resolve this off of forums and social media you may have had a better response


----------



## Dikko (Jul 31, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you post on social media then you have to expect comeback. Seems a foolish thing to do and I think if you star posting thing about "be careful ordering" it could lead to action the other way although I don't think Alex and would stoop that low unless forced. Perhaps if you'd been more accepting that sometimes things go awry and bearing in mind you're a new hybrid ahead and tried to resolve this off of forums and social media you may have had a better response
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			If you post on social media then you have to expect comeback. Seems a foolish thing to do and I think if you star posting thing about "be careful ordering" it could lead to action the other way although I don't think Alex and would stoop that low unless forced. Perhaps if you'd been more accepting that sometimes things go awry and bearing in mind you're a new hybrid ahead and tried to resolve this off of forums and social media you may have had a better response
		
Click to expand...

Reply

I fully agree with that line of thought I have been at this for well over a year and the only time Alex responds is when I go on social media. He has promised so many times to email me or phone to resolve this matter via our club professional it's got to the point I don't believe a word he says.


----------



## NedPizza (Aug 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you post on social media then you have to expect comeback. Seems a foolish thing to do and I think if you star posting thing about "be careful ordering" it could lead to action the other way although I don't think Alex and would stoop that low unless forced. Perhaps if you'd been more accepting that sometimes things go awry and bearing in mind you're a new hybrid ahead and tried to resolve this off of forums and social media you may have had a better response
		
Click to expand...

Customers generally turn to social media when they're not getting satisfaction directly from the company. Personally I think that the OP has a valid complaint and the reply from the owner Alex would have also left me fuming. I don't know much about the OKRA brand but I'm thinking they are expensive clubs, OP not only do you deserve a quality club but high level of customer service as you are no doubt paying a premium price.

If not too late why not cancel the order and get a refund, plenty of other good clubs / companies out there.
All the best.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 3, 2020)

NedPizza said:



			Customers generally turn to social media when they're not getting satisfaction directly from the company. Personally I think that the OP has a valid complaint and the reply from the owner Alex would have also left me fuming. I don't know much about the OKRA brand but I'm thinking they are expensive clubs, OP not only do you deserve a quality club but high level of customer service as you are no doubt paying a premium price.

If not too late why not cancel the order and get a refund, plenty of other good clubs / companies out there.
All the best.
		
Click to expand...


Notwithstanding the rights / wrongs of the complaint, i feel that I should tackle the incorrect assumption that Orka clubs are at premium prices

I would say from experience that their prices are quite modest when compared to other brands, good quality clubs too


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 5, 2020)

Ohhhh

the irony of a serial compulsive liar trying to give advice on being called a liar. My sides are splitting.

😂😂😂

Back on track, all seems very poor. Stick to premium brands and get a premium customer service.


----------

